
Forecast Bar is the next best thing to having Dark Sky on your Mac - RealCasually
http://www.cultofmac.com/389845/forecast-bar-mac/
======
RealCasually
Here is what is new in version 2.0: [https://medium.com/@forecastbar/forecast-
bar-2-0-the-very-be...](https://medium.com/@forecastbar/forecast-bar-2-0-the-
very-best-mac-weather-app-gets-even-better-8bfa944b6dc0)

